# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Coolest thing you have printed on the Solidoodle

## RedSox2013

Let's see pictures of the coolest things you have printed using your Solidoodle!  I know some of you guys have printed some truly original and awesome objects!

----------

